# The Carpet Has Gotta Go!



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, it's that time. The carpet has been good to us all in the midwest and greater Chicago area, but ours has gotta go!

Gotchya' 

It's time to replace it with new CRC Fast Trak, so one last race on the old and in with the new. October 15-16.

CRC,Speedpassion,Tekin,East Coast Bodies Tune,Speedpower,Breezy1 Sportfishing, Custom Racing Stickers have all committed to helping with the event.

The flyer and registraion form may be found at our thread on RCTech
http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...ents-out-old-new-trophy-race-oct-15-16-a.html


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

ercwhtsd, you have pm.thanks
Willie


----------

